# 3 year old tb looking to buy



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

okay I have changed instrests I found this 17.3 hand tb on craigslist for 2,000 he is 3 years old. I know its hard to tell buy the pics but what do you guys think? He is race bred but never raced.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

btw he was only 2 in the pic he has filled out more.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am not a huge fan of his rear legs. 
For $2k I think I'd walk.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah I don't know what thats about i have been out to see him 2x and they don't look like that I don't know if it was just he was so tall and hadn't filled out yet.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd pass too, seems to have an ewe neck, and his rear left foot looks a bit clubby to me. plus his pasterns are a bit long for my liking


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Just curious, what are you planning on doing on him?

I also don't like his back legs, although I can't quite put my finger on it. He does look a little ewe necked but he might look better with some muscle....

I wouldn't pay $2000. You can find a MUCH better horse for that kind of money.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I plan on showing him jumper. 
His mother was a show jumper and his father a racer. I am going out sunday and will try to get better pics cuz i see what your talking about on his nech but I don't remember it looking like that. If you can help me find a horse around 2500 bucks or cheaper in vegas area I would love to hear your imput. I just sold all my horses in oregon and moved hear and am just looking for a horse to spend my time with to train to show. I have experiance in jumpers, reining, westurn pleasure and hunt seat pleasure with mostly qhs, tbs, and arabs


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Janasse said:


> I also don't like his back legs, although I can't quite put my finger on it.


They are too far under him, and he toes out.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1672368 - Schneider ...........


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

hmm... well, honestly, he's not the worst TB I've seen, by a long shot. (especially race bred)... that said, I wouldn't pay 2k for him either. As an untrained horse - he's just not worth that much right now. TB's can be found, at auction, for $200 (some even started undersaddle). 

I think he'll wind up downhill built. His LS placement is a bit too far back (and that is set at birth - it won't change.) He ties in low (his neck) - for a jumper you don't want to see this - it will inhibit his ability to get his front end up. What is being percieved as a ewe neck, I think, is incorrect muscle (hard to tell for certain with the photo being so dark)

My advice would be to keep looking... there is a lot available right now!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I am not liking him very much at all  Like others said, weird hind legs, weak hip, ewe neck and his legs just look spindly to me.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

he looks downhill to me with a steep croup. i also don't think he's 17.3, more like 16.3/17h. if he IS 17.3 at 3yo as a TB there's something REALLY messed up there.... bc that means he's still growing and will end up over 18h which idk... just seems highly unlikely to me. that said if his height IS accurate, i'd def pass bc there can be some MAJOR issues due to size compared to bone density.

the first thing i see is a definite lack of bone density and very small feet which screams potential soundness issues to me. he has long pasterns, an upright shoulder, and a steep croup, in addition to his downhill build (yes i get he is still growing but at best he *may* even up, and certainly will not end up uphill). those items combined will limit his reach with his forelegs, his ability to engage his hind end, both necessary imo for a good jumper. add in the slight bone and small feet and that just raises my concern. 

for a jumper i like to see a bigger hind and better neck placement as well - his is a hare low imo again making him tend to be on the fore. his hind legs look rather straight to me and he looks long/straight through the stifle - again all things that will make it harder for him to power from behind.

and finally back to the height - a horse that tall esp for a breed not usually that tall like a tb - will usually have a harder time agility-wise for the tight turns in jumpers and the handiness in tight lines. while not all big horses are gangly or unable to collect well, in this horse's case based on his confo i'd say it would certainly be cause for concern in my book.

i've seen better horse for $500 (just look at the $200 mare in the other thread! i far prefer her confo to this guy's!) and with a $2k price tag, i'd most certainly pass. i know he's race bred and never raced - to me that's also a red flag as any horse coming out of a race barn that never made it to the track for me always begs the question why.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

i wouldnt at all..... not good conformation...


----------



## Adonai Acres Ronaldo (Oct 7, 2010)

There is definately something up there with his back legs... they are way to far under him. Also his neck placement isnt the best and it looks ewed to me which can make training harder for you later. Also his feet look too small which is a concern. I say keep looking as you can get a lot better for $2K


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

okay so after all that was said i still ended up getting this horse (much cheaper) He was two in those pics what do you think now


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

oops forgot the pic lol


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

oh and yes he is 17.3 right now as a three year old


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The one you ended up with is 17.3? He doesn't look anything close to 17.3, more like 15.3....


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ I was going to say the same thing. Unless the person on him is 7'tall. And you also just got a young QH? Like just this week? You just posted 2 crit threads for that one?? I am confused.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I think your mesuremet stick is way off. :/


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

um thanks alot guys lol yes i am 6 ft and he has some filling out to do so i look even taller but he is sticked at 17.3 swear it


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> ^^ I was going to say the same thing. Unless the person on him is 7'tall. And you also just got a young QH? Like just this week? You just posted 2 crit threads for that one?? I am confused.


yes i also just bought 2 young qh fillys it is not the same horse so that is why there are 2


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

arastangrider said:


> um thanks alot guys lol yes i am 6 ft and he has some filling out to do so i look even taller but he is sticked at 17.3 swear it


get a new stick. There is no way the 3 horses you have posted are the hight you say they are.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

and why is that ? I am only debating because I would bet money on all these horses Heights. I am tall so I buy tall horses The yearling is taped at 14.3 and a half hands. the 2 year old was taped at 15 hands. and I am 6 ft and can barley see over my tbs back. Also he was taped on flat ground the day after I bought him. Besides that why does any of this matter?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm 5'10, and I look like that on my 15.3hh TB. No way he's 17.3.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know if this helps but this is him when he was a baby the horse next to him is the same age. his mom is the bay who is 17.2 hand and the chesnut is about 16.1


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

this is him at 19 mo


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

arastangrider said:


> I plan on showing him jumper.
> His mother was a show jumper and his father a racer. I am going out sunday and will try to get better pics cuz i see what your talking about on his nech but I don't remember it looking like that. If you can help me find a horse around 2500 bucks or cheaper in vegas area I would love to hear your imput. I just sold all my horses in oregon and moved hear and am just looking for a horse to spend my time with to train to show. I have experiance in jumpers, reining, westurn pleasure and hunt seat pleasure with mostly qhs, tbs, and arabs


 i honestly don't think his legs would hold up in jumping...


----------

